# Piercings and Tattoos



## SXo (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello everyone. What are general perceptions for men with tattoos / piercings? Nothing too crazy, just two studs. Is this acceptable? I know in Sngapore it isn't. 

Danke!


----------



## aebarneshk (Mar 9, 2014)

I guess that depends on where you hope to be working, most schools aren't too keen on visible tattoos, my friend works at a kindergarten and has to cover his with a running sleeve.


----------



## WordlyExpat (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree... It really comes down to the profession you're in and your bosses. I have seen many local and expat guys with piercings and visible tattoos and I've seen my fair share of guys who have had to take them out or cover them. Some bosses may be fine with it whilst others may not be.

I'm a teacher and have both my ears pierced (now stretched to 5mm) and remove them for classes but keep them in when I am in the staff room. Although, I have taught at schools that did not care as much. I also have tattoos, but all of them are purposely in places hidden by clothing.


----------



## pj.martin (Mar 11, 2014)

This is a good question actually. i have 2 stud piercings in my ear, and a lip piercing (that i remove outside of work hours anyhow), so it'd be useful to know.


----------



## WordlyExpat (Feb 25, 2014)

I think the lip piercing is best left out while at work here. You are more likely to get away with earrings than other visible piercings. The only one I keep in is my tragus in my ear as it is a huge pain to remove and put back in and I get away with that, but my cartilage and ear lobes get removed every day (even though my ear holes on my lobes are larger than your standard piercing as they are stretched).


----------



## pj.martin (Mar 11, 2014)

i have a tragus and lobe piercing too by chance, and that was what I was considering doing. I wouldn't even know how to start taking the tragus one out tbh.


----------

